# "Slimy" Yogurt



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd been making yogurt with store bought cow milk, but now that our doe has freshened again I just made the year's first batch with goat milk. The consistency came out somewhat like snot/mucous. It's very strange. I mix stuff in it (meusli) so I don't notice the weird consistency, but does anyone have any ideas what could have gone wrong? I've ate some yesterday and I'm still alive, so it must not be harmful. :happy2:


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Colostrum yougurt? How long after freshening did you wait to milk your doe? Other than that, IDK.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

ShannonR said:


> Colostrum yougurt? How long after freshening did you wait to milk your doe? Other than that, IDK.


No, she's been fresh several weeks. I'm thinking maybe it picked up some yeast or something while it was cooling. Who knows!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I know this is an old post, but in case you were still having this problem (and for others who might be struggling with this), it's because you used "raw" milk for it. I know, that's the point, right? But to get that nice firm texture, you have to heat the milk first, then cool it back down before adding your culture. I heat my milk to 175 or 180 degrees, then as soon as it hits temp, I take it off the heat and let it cool. If I'm in a hurry, I'll stick the pan in an icewater bath until it gets back down to 105 to 112 degrees (in that neighborhood). I honestly don't know what the minimum temperature is to change the proteins so that it will set up as a firm curd. I was told 180 years ago, and that's just how I've always done it. 

The storebought milk you used was pasteurized already, and the milk proteins had been changed by the heat. Fresh milk that hasn't been heated will make that slimy yogurt. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it, and in fact it's probably a much better (as in healthier and less messed-with) product, but that slimy texture is very off-putting.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Lannie said:


> I know this is an old post, but in case you were still having this problem (and for others who might be struggling with this), it's because you used "raw" milk for it. I know, that's the point, right? But to get that nice firm texture, you have to heat the milk first, then cool it back down before adding your culture. I heat my milk to 175 or 180 degrees, then as soon as it hits temp, I take it off the heat and let it cool. If I'm in a hurry, I'll stick the pan in an icewater bath until it gets back down to 105 to 112 degrees (in that neighborhood). I honestly don't know what the minimum temperature is to change the proteins so that it will set up as a firm curd. I was told 180 years ago, and that's just how I've always done it.
> 
> The storebought milk you used was pasteurized already, and the milk proteins had been changed by the heat. Fresh milk that hasn't been heated will make that slimy yogurt. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it, and in fact it's probably a much better (as in healthier and less messed-with) product, but that slimy texture is very off-putting.



Thanks for the info, but I was heating it to 180 first. :shrug:


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you confident in your yogurt maker? I was having the same issue until I got an insta pot and used the yogurt setting. Still sometimes it isn't as good as I would like but much better than any of my other attempts, plus your starter culture are really important.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

lovinglife said:


> Are you confident in your yogurt maker? I was having the same issue until I got an insta pot and used the yogurt setting. Still sometimes it isn't as good as I would like but much better than any of my other attempts, plus your starter culture are really important.


I don't use a yogurt maker anymore, I just use a mason jar and set it in an igloo cooler with hot water. It's something with the goat milk, because every time I make it with cow milk it turns out fine. Must be the differences in the milk.


----------



## SusanneTewes (Oct 21, 2020)

MDKatie said:


> I'd been making yogurt with store bought cow milk, but now that our doe has freshened again I just made the year's first batch with goat milk. The consistency came out somewhat like snot/mucous. It's very strange. I mix stuff in it (meusli) so I don't notice the weird consistency, but does anyone have any ideas what could have gone wrong? I've ate some yesterday and I'm still alive, so it must not be harmful. :happy2:


Goat milk yogurt is thinner than cow try heating your milk to 195 it will kill the germ that the milk needs to make yogurt it works for nigerian dwarf milk but not all goats are created equal


----------

